# Southwest pen kit



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PKSWPAC
Anyone tried these yet? Durn people stole my idea Was hoping someone has made one so I could get a better look at it. I think this kit would be a hit around here, especially with DIW or mesquite, the price is killin' me though.....


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PKSWPAC
> Anyone tried these yet? Durn people stole my idea Was hoping someone has made one so I could get a better look at it. I think this kit would be a hit around here, especially with DIW or mesquite, the price is killin' me though.....



Yep, check the pen catalog Colin started. Heres a crummy pic of one I made out w honey locust burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks Tom, that might be similar but looks like a Texas varriant.. The one described in the link has turquoise on it, an arrow for a clip, and some geometric native designs on it...


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tom, that might be similar but looks like a Texas varriant.. The one described in the link has turquoise on it, an arrow for a clip, and some geometric native designs on it...



Sorry bout that ! This is actually the "Western" kit, not Southwest .


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 4, 2015)

Nicely done.
Tom,
Can you make you photos smaller?
People with small screens can't see the whole pen without having to scroll.

Les


----------

